# For some amusement... life through the eyes of my new horse



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I wake up nestled in the crunchy brown grass underneath my favorite tree on the top of my hill. I stand up and shake the leaves and dirt off my back while surveying the land far below me. The fog is covering almost everything, but I can see the top of the indoor arena sticking up. I can see the lady who feeds me riding the atv towards the pasture, the cart it's pulling filled with sweet grass hay. I stare at it longingly, but my trance is broken as Whiskey tries to groom,me on my whithers. I promptly give him a good kicking and then gallop full tilt down the face of the hill to get my breakfast.

When I reach the bottom however, I'm greeted not by the feeding lady but some dark haired girl holding a bright pink halter. I snuffle her suspiciously, looking for treats. She buckles the halter around my head and leads me out the gate. As she leads me past the atv I grab a mouthful of hay and chew it solemnly, wondering what on earth they're going to do with me now.

You see, I haven't done anything for three years. Ever since I was two, I have been hanging out in that big pasture, eating, sleeping and pooping. I like to trot back and forth along the fence and toss my pretty little head around until I'm dizzy. So you can see why today's events made me a little suspicious.... especially when I saw the huge metal box.

I had seen one of these before, but it was always parked under the tree on the far side of the property. And now they were leading me towards it, the girl encouraging me to jump in and the woman who feeds me giving me a good push from behind.

At first I have no intention of getting in, but then I smell hay inside. So after snorting a lot and making a big show of being scared I hop right in. It's not so bad actually, I think. There's a window to look out of, breakfast to munch.... and then it MOVES! :shock: 

My eyes nearly bug out of my head and I immediately kick as hard as I can against the walls. But no matter what I do, it keeps moving. Ten minutes later, it stops. 

I neigh as loudly as possible, hoping someone will hear me. I don't care if it's Whiskey, but I need someone! I push my velvety nose against the bars of the window and breath in the new smelling air. I can see strange horses looking curiously out the top of their stalls. One of them seems different... he keeps looking at me and neighing, and I can see through the metal pipes of the corral that he still has his boy parts! I try to flirt with him a little but the back of the metal box has opened up and someone is next to me, trying to lead me out. 

They won't let me turn around though! There's no way I'm going to back up, I could be on a cliff. These humans have no instinct for survival. After twenty minutes, the big woman climbs into the box, walks to my chest, and shoves me out. 

I prepare for the worst, but there's actually ground below me! The girl walks me around for a bit and I alternately stare, spook and neigh at the top of my lungs. She leads me into a large barn and I pause to touch noses with as many horses as I can. I hope someone will be my friend.

She puts me in a clean stall with some delicious alfalfa lying on the ground. Before I start to eat I investigate the paddock behind it, testing the fencing for a loose spot. I walk back into the stall and meet my neighbor, a large brown gelding with dopy looking ears. We snuffle into eachother's noses a little before I decide I don't like him very much and squeal and try to kick him. I paw a little at the door, and then decide to settle down and eat.

What a day!


----------

